# Twin turbocharged 1.4l Jetta



## Rockdog33 (Oct 5, 2021)

Could you in theory add a second turbo to the 1.4l jetta that won’t destroy the engine?


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Rockdog33 said:


> Could you in theory add a second turbo to the 1.4l jetta that won’t destroy the engine?


Compound turbo setup? A larger and smaller after to spool the bigger one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ezshift5 (Jun 26, 2003)

Poetic50 said:


> Compound turbo setup? A larger and smaller after to spool the bigger one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Poetic,

I meant to ask you - regret my bad - about your 52,000 to 70,000 miles on your factory original Jetta 1.4 plugs. Did you ever notice any change - reduced MPG, hard starting - on your plugs enroute to your 70,000 mile planned plug change?

all the best,


ez


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

ezshift5 said:


> Hi Poetic,
> 
> I meant to ask you - regret my bad - about your 52,000 to 70,000 miles on your factory original Jetta 1.4 plugs. Did you ever notice any change - reduced MPG, hard starting - on your plugs enroute to your 70,000 mile planned plug change?
> 
> ...


Nope not at all. It was great and pulled great. Everything was great. At 126k miles now with the second set of plugs changed at around 90k miles I’m noticing very slight misfire when idling cold. That is all. Everything else is great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

